

Tell HN: IOS is for Cisco products, iOS is for Apple - hoop

I've spent alot of time studying and working with Cisco IOS (Internetwork Operating System) and it really grinds my gears when people refer to the iPhone OS as "IOS," simply because when I skim the headlines on HN, for example, I'm forced to pause and read the whole headline before I realize it's something that doesn't interest me. It happens alot.<p>Please refer to the iPhone OS as iOS. Thank you, that is all.
======
mikecane
If "iOS" is at the start of a title, HN will autocap the first letter to I,
thus IOS, which probably accounts for the confusion.

~~~
hoop
Ah, so that explains it. Thanks

